# How long to give horses to adjust to each other



## montana (Dec 4, 2011)

I recently moved my 6 year old mare to a boarding facility. My mare had previously been by herself for the past 3 years on several acres of pasture. She is now being pasture boarded with a another 6 year old mare. The other mare has been there for sometime and is pushing my horse around. I would expect this initially, but don't know how long I should wait before I ask for her to be moved. The BO did tell me that the other horse can be very bossy and she has had to move several horses that were put in with her. My other option is to move her in with a 3 year old Arabian Gelding into a lot that is about 2.5 times bigger then the lot she is in now. Does anyone have any recomendations for how long I should give them to adjust to each other? Thanks


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One of the horses will be the boss and if you're horse won't step up to the plate then the other one will. Think of it this way, by being a follower life is actually much simpler. The boss hoss has to watch for the enemy while the lesser horse gets to graze with nary a worry, just keep an eye on the leader. If you move your horse in with others, herd dynamics will come into play again as they try to figure out the new horse. Again, someone will be boss hoss. Horses constantly vie for rank and each will try to push around a lesser horse and on and one down the list.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Pushing your horse around how? Being the first or only one at the hay pile? Getting water when she wants it? Pushing your horse out of the way? All of those are normal, and with two horses, ONE of them has to do it. Now, if there's serious fighting, wounds, or your mare is getting run to the ground or not allowed to eat, I would be concerned.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I think it really depends on the horses.

We have mixed two horses after a day without a problem. We have also needed to wait several months with the two horses separated by a corral panel before they would mix. And we have had two horses that mixed fine for several months, but slowly developed a genuine hatred for each other (rearing when fighting, for example), and had to be separated. Even then, they would look for a chance to attack the other horse, so I ended up selling one.

Both of those horses, BTW, got along fine with others. The one I sold was immediately put in a corral with 2 other horses with no trouble at all.

My Arabian mare was originally sold to someone who put her in a pasture with several much larger geldings (1200-1500 lbs). She weighed 900 at the start, and a couple of months later was down below 800 because she would NOT submit. She was then returned, and I bought her a few weeks later.


----------



## montana (Dec 4, 2011)

I am happy to report that Montana is getting along in her new environment. Her pasture mate is definetly the boss, but Montana has learned her place. They seem to just tolerate each other, always keeping to either ends of their lot. Don't think they'll ever be best pals, but at least Montana isn't constantly being chased down anymore and her weight appears to remain good.

Thanks everyone for your feedback.


----------

